# Magnetic stirrer with heat DIY



## kimbo

I wanted to try the DIY thing again but decided i will do the scale and stirrer rout
I watched some vids on youtube about builds, so the hunt began for parts.

I found a cigar box and bidorbuy for quit cheap


It had the sign of the devil on it but with some elbow grease that can be fixed

I found a 120mm case fan in an old pc with a nice brushless motor.


It did not fit in the box but a plan was made by taking the fins of.




I found a cheap potentiometer on Ebay so wile i was waiting for that i decided to make the box more respectable.



The potentiometer arrived and i could finish this build



I killed an old hard drive to get the magnets and stuck one onto the motor, the only glue i had handy was wood glue but if you let it dry properly it works a charm.



I had a bit of a problem because the motor was sitting to deap in the box and he magnetic pull was very weak. So used one hald of these battery cases, sanded it down to the right height and mounted the motor on it, again the wood glue 





I connected all the wires to test it, works very well 



Now for the last piece of this puzzle, HEAT. Besides steaping me being in the Freestate and vaping quite thick juice i needed the heat to thin the juice and stir it properly
So in one Youtube vid i saw the guy was using a reptile substrate heater. So i bought one from ebay again,



They are nice and thin, and you can set the temp up to 50 degrees. The magnets dont affect it



With the winter just around the corner my DIY juice will love the heat  i am very happy with this build

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 17 | Informative 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

I am trying to wangle this old foot spa from ny mom... temp control and a few vibration settings. Should be perfect for winter DIY looooool

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## blujeenz

Lord Vetinari said:


> I am trying to *wangle* this old foot spa from ny mom... temp control and a few vibration settings. Should be perfect for winter DIY looooool



I think you mean wrangle dude, wangle is something else altogether. 
Something I remember from Std 8 (grade10) 
_What angle does your wangle dangle?
Depends on the heat of the meat bro!_

I've tried my moms footspa, other than slight warmth it was very feeble, I didnt feel any vibrations, probably useless for steeping juice.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

blujeenz said:


> I think you mean wrangle dude, wangle is something else altogether.
> Something I remember from Std 8 (grade10)
> _What angle does your wangle dangle?
> Depends on the heat of the meat bro!_
> 
> I've tried my moms footspa, other than slight warmth it was very feeble, I didnt feel any vibrations, probably useless for steeping juice.


Loooooool... yeah dont know how that happened. Epic typo fail. 

Bro this thing makes little standing waves when it is switched on. It vibrates your cheeks if you put your feet it. 

Will just need a litre of peroxide to sterilise it first tho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz

Lord Vetinari said:


> Loooooool... yeah dont know how that happened. Epic typo fail.
> 
> Bro this thing makes little standing waves when it is switched on. It vibrates your cheeks if you put your feet it.
> 
> Will just need a litre of peroxide to sterilise it first tho


I didnt experience any vibrating cheeks or little waves, maybe it had already given up the ghost.


----------



## GreenyZA

kimbo said:


> I wanted to try the DIY thing again but decided i will do the scale and stirrer rout
> I watched some vids on youtube about builds, so the hunt began for parts.
> 
> I found a cigar box and bidorbuy for quit cheap
> View attachment 51457
> 
> It had the sign of the devil on it but with some elbow grease that can be fixed
> 
> I found a 120mm case fan in an old pc with a nice brushless motor.
> View attachment 51460
> 
> It did not fit in the box but a plan was made by taking the fins of.
> 
> View attachment 51461
> 
> 
> I found a cheap potentiometer on Ebay so wile i was waiting for that i decided to make the box more respectable.
> View attachment 51462
> 
> 
> The potentiometer arrived and i could finish this build
> View attachment 51464
> 
> 
> I killed an old hard drive to get the magnets and stuck one onto the motor, the only glue i had handy was wood glue but if you let it dry properly it works a charm.
> View attachment 51463
> 
> 
> I had a bit of a problem because the motor was sitting to deap in the box and he magnetic pull was very weak. So used one hald of these battery cases, sanded it down to the right height and mounted the motor on it, again the wood glue
> View attachment 51465
> 
> View attachment 51466
> 
> 
> I connected all the wires to test it, works very well
> View attachment 51467
> 
> 
> Now for the last piece of this puzzle, HEAT. Besides steaping me being in the Freestate and vaping quite thick juice i needed the heat to thin the juice and stir it properly
> So in one Youtube vid i saw the guy was using a reptile substrate heater. So i bought one from ebay again,
> View attachment 51469
> 
> 
> They are nice and thin, and you can set the temp up to 50 degrees. The magnets dont affect it
> View attachment 51468
> 
> 
> With the winter just around the corner my DIY juice will love the heat  i am very happy with this build


You're a genius. Thank you for an awesome idea!! Please send some pics or a video when it's in action

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

blujeenz said:


> I didnt experience any vibrating cheeks or little waves, maybe it had already given up the ghost.


Must be man because this thing is INTENSE

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

GreenyZA said:


> You're a genius. Thank you for an awesome idea!! Please send some pics or a video when it's in action


My plan is to when i mix again to make a time lapse and see what the heat and stirring does

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## blujeenz

@kimbo what are you using for the stir bar?


----------



## kimbo

blujeenz said:


> @kimbo what are you using for the stir bar?


I bought some on ebay

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

blujeenz said:


> @kimbo what are you using for the stir bar?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands

Are they not suppose to be red or blue pills

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## GreenyZA

@hands, stuff is always awesome in the movies... In real life you have to pick one and then find out 30 minutes later if you took brooklax or Immodium 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Spydro

Like the innovation, troubleshooting, well thought out idea and sourcing what you needed. MacGyver has nothing over you. 

I took the easy way out... bought a commercial ultrasonic cleaner. It gets it done in spades. But just buying ready made doesn't have the class that making your own gear does.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kimbo

First true test on this stirrer. My caramel DIY for 8 hours at 40 degrees




Left side was just mixed, right side was after the 8 hours. I am not sure about the condensation, or what looks like condensation. As the juice heated up it got thinner and was spinning faster. I was working in another room and when i came back the juice was all bubbly and being thrown around. So it might be that.

Timelaps will be made with juice that colors more over time. Like vanilla custard

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac

Don't heat it to 40 degrees @kimbo 
35 should be the highest (personal experience, but also to taste.)
I found that going higher than 35 deg makes the juice oxidize faster and lose flavor. Maybe it's just me....lol
35 degrees will make your VG viscosity low enough for easy stirring and the blending of flavors work very nicely at that temp.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lushen

kimbo said:


> I wanted to try the DIY thing again but decided i will do the scale and stirrer rout
> I watched some vids on youtube about builds, so the hunt began for parts.
> 
> I found a cigar box and bidorbuy for quit cheap
> View attachment 51457
> 
> It had the sign of the devil on it but with some elbow grease that can be fixed
> 
> I found a 120mm case fan in an old pc with a nice brushless motor.
> View attachment 51460
> 
> It did not fit in the box but a plan was made by taking the fins of.
> 
> View attachment 51461
> 
> 
> I found a cheap potentiometer on Ebay so wile i was waiting for that i decided to make the box more respectable.
> View attachment 51462
> 
> 
> The potentiometer arrived and i could finish this build
> View attachment 51464
> 
> 
> I killed an old hard drive to get the magnets and stuck one onto the motor, the only glue i had handy was wood glue but if you let it dry properly it works a charm.
> View attachment 51463
> 
> 
> I had a bit of a problem because the motor was sitting to deap in the box and he magnetic pull was very weak. So used one hald of these battery cases, sanded it down to the right height and mounted the motor on it, again the wood glue
> View attachment 51465
> 
> View attachment 51466
> 
> 
> I connected all the wires to test it, works very well
> View attachment 51467
> 
> 
> Now for the last piece of this puzzle, HEAT. Besides steaping me being in the Freestate and vaping quite thick juice i needed the heat to thin the juice and stir it properly
> So in one Youtube vid i saw the guy was using a reptile substrate heater. So i bought one from ebay again,
> View attachment 51469
> 
> 
> They are nice and thin, and you can set the temp up to 50 degrees. The magnets dont affect it
> View attachment 51468
> 
> 
> With the winter just around the corner my DIY juice will love the heat  i am very happy with this build


 

Is there no McGuyver rating for this. Just EPIC!


----------



## kimbo

Thank you @zadiac


----------



## kimbo

My stir plate doing it's job, Vanilla Custard at 30 degrees for 8 hours


The camera battery died after 4 hours but i am making a plan to get that time lapse

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## GreenyZA

kimbo said:


> My stir plate doing it's job, Vanilla Custard at 30 degrees for 8 hours
> View attachment 52562
> 
> The camera battery died after 4 hours but i am making a plan to get that time lapse


Veey aweaome !!


----------



## kimbo

Promised time-lapse

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## zadiac

Awesome @kimbo ! Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

